# Benutzt ihr den Matisse GUI-Editor?



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich nur kleine Anwendungen geschrieben und da kam es mir so vor als wäre es, fragt mich nicht warum, übersichtlicher und verständlicher, wenn man seine Komponenten nur mittels manuellem Code erstellt und anordnet.

Nun habe ich meine erste mittelgroße Anwendung, welche zahlreiche panels und Komponenten beinhaltet. Soll ich mir die Mühe machen und das von Hand umsetzen oder lohnt sich das nach euren Erfahrungen nicht?

Ich benutze NetBeans und habe mich bisher deshalb vor dem JEditor gefürchtet weil man erstens den Code nicht editieren kann und zweitens schnell die Übersicht über das verliert was der Editor da überhaupt in Wahrheit macht.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Führt Matisse nacher zu Problemen beim Funktions-Coding?


_*Dieser Beitrag wurde von L-ectron-X am 04.10.2007 um 16:49 Uhr editiert.*
Titel angepasst (kein Mensch bringt JEditor mit Matisse von NetBeans in verbindung)
Thread verschoben (kein AWT, Swing & SWT - Thema, es geht um Grundsatzfragen)_


----------



## miketech (11. Nov 2007)

Hi,

also ich bin von Matisse absolut begeistert. Der beste GUI-Designer den ich je gesehen habe. Macht Spaß damit zu arbeiten. Du musst das Binding etc. ja nicht über den GUI-Editor erledigen und kannst Dich ja auf das Anordnen der Elemente beschränken. Aber das alleine spart unglaublich viel Arbeit! Zusätzlich setzt Matisse in Netbeans (nicht in MyEclipse) bereits auf das Swing Application Framework. Fazit: Ich finds super 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

Ich kann mit Matisse gar nichts anfangen, da ich nicht bereit bin die Kontrolle über den erzeugten Code aufzugeben.
Wenn ein GUI Builder (ist bei mir eher eine Seltenheit), dann verwende ich den Eclipse VE. Der macht seine Sache ordentlich und versteht auch den Code den ich händisch hinzufüge/verändere.


----------



## AlArenal (11. Nov 2007)

Mittlerweile arbeite ich auch problemlos mit Netbeans/Matisse. Das Duo ist, wie man so schön sagt, production-ready. Ältere Anwendungen habe ich mit Elipse und JFormDesigner erstellt und war mit dieser Kombination ebenfalls stets sehr zufrieden und kann sie auch heute noch problemlos empfehlen.

Kontrolle über automatisch erzeugten Code ist mir persönlich ziemlich schnurz, denn da er automatisch erzeugt wird, ist es mir recht schnurz wo er ist und wie er aussieht. Am liebsten ist mir, ihn gar nicht groß zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Netbeans und Java-Bordmittel bieten ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Einflussnahme, auch ohne den automatisch erzeugten Code ändern zu müssen, so dass man das beste aus beiden Welten vereinen kann.

Den Vorteil mal schnell Ideen visuell umsetzen zu können, um sich und anderen einen Eindruck von einer Oberfläche vermitteln zu können (RAD), würde ich niemals freiwillig aufgeben.


----------



## miketech (14. Nov 2007)

Hi,

kurz ein Update: Derzeit verwende ich Netbeans, weil Matisse hier etwas weiter ist als in MyEclipse und bereits die Annotation @Action verwendet und was sonst noch so mit dem Swing App Framework mitkommt. 

In MyEclipse 6.1, was jedoch ab März 2008 verfügbar sein soll wird aber auch der Matisse in der Form, wie man ihn aus Netbeans 6.0 kennt, enthalten sein.

Gruß

Mike


----------

